# Włamania, trojany i Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam!

Mam pytanie dotyczące bezpieczeństwa Gentoo.

Czy jest jakiś program, dzięki któremu moge przeskanować swój system, czy nie ma tam jakiegoś ukrytego backdora czy trojana?

Od pewnego czasu podczas przeglądania stron internetowych, po klinięciu na potrzebny link zamiast np. http://www.multimap.com/ wyskakuje mi strona http://www.mynewslink.com/, chociaż w adresie url Opery jest multimap.com

Podobnie jest z kilkoma innymi stronami zamiast np.forum dyskusyjnego, pomimo że jest adres froum w adresi url, wyświetla mi się strona mynewslink.com.

Co ciekawe dzieje się to pod Operą (pod Mozzillą,której i bardzo rzadko używam nie).

Co powinienem zrobić? Reinstalka systemu czy może format partycji /home użytkownika, na którego koncie występują takie anomalie.

Reemergowałem już Operę, a może odinstalować i zainstalować na nowo?

Czekam na wasze pomysły i sugestie.

----------

## timor

app-forensics/chkrootkit

Do szukania rootkit'ów.

----------

## BeteNoire

http://rkhunter.sf.net/

http://www.chkrootkit.org/

http://usat.sourceforge.net/

Próbowałeś zmienić DNS?

----------

## kolszak

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> Co powinienem zrobić? Reinstalka systemu czy może format partycji /home użytkownika, na którego koncie występują takie anomalie.
> 
> Reemergowałem już Operę, a może odinstalować i zainstalować na nowo?
> ...

 

A czy ty czasami nie masz wlaczonych gestow myszy i nie otwierasz sobie tej strony nieswiadomie? No ja predzej to obstawiam niz jakis virus bo niby tylko w operze taki problem moze przeczysc tez jej pamiec podreczna.

----------

## timor

Kontakt z dostawcą internetowym też może pomóc. Ale wcześniej polecałbym trochę posniffować sobie w czasie korzystania z neta, np. Wireshark jest dość prosty. Poszukaj przyczyn.

----------

## znal

ja bym zaczął od usunięcia konfigu (~/.opera) ew. wcześniej go sobie skopiuj żeby przywrócić jeśli to nie jego wina

----------

## Xywa

 *kolszak wrote:*   

> A czy ty czasami nie masz wlaczonych gestow myszy i nie otwierasz sobie tej strony nieswiadomie? No ja predzej to obstawiam niz jakis virus bo niby tylko w operze taki problem moze przeczysc tez jej pamiec podreczna.

 

Nie. Znalazłem juz na necie że podobny problem miało wielu użytkowników z całego świata - ta sama strona oczywiście.

 *Quote:*   

> ragless
> 
> 13-01-2007, 11:47
> 
> Witam myślałem że to chwilowe ale problem powraca więc:
> ...

 

----------

## quosek

```

cat /etc/hosts

```

----------

## lazy_bum

To może będzie trochę głupie pytanie, ale... czy na pewno dobrze wpisujesz url? (-;

 *Quote:*   

> What is “mynewslink.com”? When (not if, but when) you see this
> 
> page, you know that you have made a typing error. This site is called a
> 
> place holder. It has sponsors who want you to think you have reached
> ...

 

Co do DNS - polecam OpenDNS.

----------

## Xywa

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> To może będzie trochę głupie pytanie, ale... czy na pewno dobrze wpisujesz url? (-;
> 
> 

 

Na 100% a może na 1000%

Problem jest taki że nawet nie wpisuje url strony - jestem załóżmy na stronie głównej Gentoo - klikam forum - i zamiast forum mam mynewslink.com

Gdy wpisze recznie poprawny adres - też mam tę stronę   :Sad: 

Skasowałem całą zawrtość ~/.opera

Zeemergowałem i uruchomiłem checkrootkit i .......

Po jakimś czasie dalej to samo  :Sad: 

Nie wiem czy to może błąd Opery bo na Mozzilli spokój....

podsumowujać - w url jest poprawny na 100% adres - w oknie przeglądarki całkiem inna strona

p.s. Z chkroota to mnie tylko zaniepokoiło - czy ma ktoś jakiś idee, co to może oznaczać?

 *Quote:*   

> Checking `chkutmp'...  The tty of the following user process(es) were not found
> 
>  in /var/run/utmp !
> 
> ! RUID          PID TTY    CMD
> ...

 

----------

